# Goodbye my friends, be reborn in the wind.



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear it. Must have been a tough day at your barn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your horses. Especially all on the same day.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry, Stevenson. We know how you feel. My family has been involved with horses for around 35 years and we have buried around a dozen so far, including a mare I had for 31 years, last year. And we only had one that died quietly in her sleep...


----------

